
I turned off JavaScript for a whole week and it was glorious - denzil_correa
http://www.wired.com/2015/11/i-turned-off-javascript-for-a-whole-week-and-it-was-glorious/?mbid=psocial_qz
======
J_Darnley
I don't need to be sold on it. It certainly is glorious. I make a slight
compromise: because some websites are broken and require javascript someone
should introduce this guy to NoScript.

------
totony
Javascript, the way it's used, is at best useless, and at worst breaks
navigation (especially scrolling, back/forward, bookmarking).

As a result, disabling javascript boost performances on most pages. Not
surprising, when you look at the flood of people coming into web development
that know close to nothing about it...

------
mrerrormessage
It's ironic that an article about the awfulness of js on the modern web is
rendered unreadable by javascript and/or flash:
[http://imgur.com/8Iikyd7](http://imgur.com/8Iikyd7). The page literally
crashed my browser on first view.

~~~
undersuit
The difference between what happens when I turn off all my
blockers([http://imgur.com/yNnP3km](http://imgur.com/yNnP3km)) and when I just
turn off JS([http://imgur.com/cPSi5qq](http://imgur.com/cPSi5qq)) is pretty
dramatic. It looks like most of the load is advertising according to
Disconnect.

------
Terr_
of the main reasons I _still_ run Opera 12: Instant global JS on/off switch
built right into the browser.

